#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Санскрит >  > > >  >  >  Где найти тексты на санскрите

## Кагьюпа

Подскажите, пожалуйста, где можно взять в интернете буддийские тексты на санскрите (предпочтительно латинизированные, но можно и на Дэванагари, важно чтобы они были, насколько это вообще возможно, без ошибок), в особенности тексты Асанги. Заранее признателен.

----------


## До

Есть такой сайт http://www.uwest.edu/sanskritcanon/d...php?q=node/107
Спросите у его создателей сколько там ошибок.

----------

Rushny (03.07.2011), Кагьюпа (02.11.2009)

----------


## Aleksey L.

вообще-то, лучше наверно переводы читать с текстами первоисточника в подстрочнике. это каким знатоком санскритологом надо быть, чтоб на санскрите читать, да еще и ПОНИМАТЬ верным образом, о чем речь.

----------


## Дерсу

Обследовал вышеназванный источник. Все очень представительно: оцифровка происходит при покровительстве солидного университета, создатели "цифрового канона" берут участие в международных конференциях, тексты набираются с печатных изданий, выпущенных не менее солидными издательствами, в чем можно убедится по библиографии. Думаю что ошибок там не много. Бывают же и в бумажных изданиях опечатки... Однако текста, в поисках которого я впервые посетил этот сайт, я там не нашел. Впрочем, проект еще не завершен.
А насчет текста вот что: я искал Ратнакута-сутру, а там есть только Ратнагуна. Вряд-ли это одно и то же. Что скажете?

----------


## До

> А насчет текста вот что: я искал Ратнакута-сутру, а там есть только Ратнагуна. Вряд-ли это одно и то же. Что скажете?


Ратнагуна - это древнейшая и краткая версия праджняпарамита сутры в стихах.
[Маха-]Ратнакута - это огромное собрание сутр из 49 текстов.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (12.11.2010)

----------


## Дерсу

Благодарствую! Именно это огромное собрание я и ищу  :Smilie:  Во всяком случае, главы из него. В сети имеют хождение несколько переводов отдельных глав, прочитав которые я и заинтересовался Ратнакутой. Есть, конечно, и другие немногочисленные переводы праджняпарамитских сутр, но первыми мне попались именно эти и меня, что называется, пробрало  :Smilie:  Ее главы, насколько можно судить по существующим переводам, не слишком большие и, что самое главное, самодостаточные, поэтому-то я как человек, находящийся пока на невысокой ступени знания санскрита, ищу эти сутры. Каким же образом найти их? (В обсуждаемом источнике) Задавать запросы по отдельным сутрам-главам? Тогда где узнать их названия?
А за информацию о Ратнагуне -- спасибо! "Древнейшая" и "краткая" -- это заинтересовывает!
Вообще-то, на мой взгляд, одна из проблем нашего человека изучающего санскрит или другие языки буддийского канона с целью чтения первоисточников, состоит в том, что, когда он овладеет языком, на него обрушивается лавина текстов, о размерах которой он даже не помышлял, выискивая раньше те крохи, которые были переведены на русский язык. За что взяться сначала? Что необходимо в первую очередь для понимания сути учения? А что по зубам начинающему в филологическом плане? К примеру, перевести Сутру Сердца многим под силу. В филологическом плане она доступна, но доступен ли ее глубочайший смысл?
Короче говоря, огромная помощь таким людям была бы оказана, если бы существовало что-то вроде рекомендованного списка текстов для начинающего -- текстов, с одной стороны, достаточно простых для чтения и, с другой, эффективно вводящих в суть учения, не слишком пространных или, наоборот, лаконичных.

----------


## Natha

> вообще-то, лучше наверно переводы читать с текстами первоисточника в подстрочнике. это каким знатоком санскритологом надо быть, чтоб на санскрите читать, да еще и ПОНИМАТЬ верным образом, о чем речь.


Всё не так сложно, как вам кажется, при достаточном упорстве, через 3-4 года вы будете нормально читать и понимать. Например prajñāpāramita-hṛdayam sūtra не такое уж сложное произведение, сложность текстов буддизма - это терминология, если вам будет понятна терминология, то трудности в понимании не будет.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (30.11.2010)

----------


## Дерсу

Возможно я выразился недостаточно ясно... Да, уж, наверняка. Извините. Суть замечания вот в чем. Я изучаю санскрит, кое-как продвигаюсь. Имею огромное желание приобщиться к первоисточникам Махаяны. Но если спрашиваю о рекомендованных сутрах и трактатах по Праджня-парамите, например, отвечают о переводах, о том что есть на русском языке. А на санскрите, что рекомендуется начинающим? Это не досужий вопрос. Санскритская буддийская литература огромна, словно море. Если нырять в нее наобум, браться за первый попавшийся текст, то можно промаяться и вынести для себя очень мало и в плане понимания, и в плане знания языка. Интересно было бы узнать, программу изучения санскрита в традиционных буддийских учебных заведениях. *На каких текстах они учатся и в каком порядке?* Вот без лишних слов, что я хочу узнать.

----------

